# Newbie here--what are the best HID flashlights and spotlights ?



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to HID and would like to know what are the very best HID flashlights and spotlights I could get ? My budget would be around $400. 
I'm looking for decent runtime as well. Not sure I can get decent runtime at round $400 though.

I've seen the thread on the Stanley HID 3000, but actual runtime is way too low.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HKJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Try taking at look at the Titanium L35, it is a mid-range HID light.
It is included in this beam shot.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 13, 2010)

As HKJ stated, you can't go wrong with the L35. It has one of the best run-times of any 35W light and the output is on par with some more expensive lights.


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks to the both of you !


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

Is Stanley HID 3000 a good purchase in the HID department despite the low runtime ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 13, 2010)

chipdouglas said:


> Is Stanley HID 3000 a good purchase in the HID department despite the low runtime ?



It is a budget HID spotlight, with all the pros and cons. The SLA itself is vulnerable - if Wal Mart or Amazon kept it in a box for 4 months, your battery will never even deliver half an hour of runtime. It is hellishly bright and fairly good at throwing, but it's bulky and has a subpar battery, leading to annoying recharge performance and short runtime.


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It is a budget HID spotlight, with all the pros and cons. The SLA itself is vulnerable - if Wal Mart or Amazon kept it in a box for 4 months, your battery will never even deliver half an hour of runtime. It is hellishly bright and fairly good at throwing, but it's bulky and has a subpar battery, leading to annoying recharge performance and short runtime.


 
Oh god, thanks for pointing this out--I think I'll cross this off from my list of limited options in HID spotlights/flashlights.


----------



## aurum (Jul 13, 2010)

> I'm new to HID and would like to know what are the very best HID flashlights and spotlights I could get ? My budget would be around $400.
> I'm looking for decent runtime as well. Not sure I can get decent runtime at round $400 though.



The PH 50 ist the best I've seen so far ... but it's about ~1500$ each


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

aurum said:


> The PH 50 ist the best I've seen so far ... but it's about ~1500$ each


 
Good to know, but a tiny bit out of my price range


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 13, 2010)

Get both - Flashlight and spotlight. 

Flashlight, 3500 lumens HID, for $145 and 25 million CP spotlight for $140. Close to the best of both worlds. This is what I did. The 25 million CP is backordered though, wait is about 3 weeks or so. (55 minutes) :thumbsup:

eidit: that 3500 lumens is as big as your forearm though, might get the HID 2000 lumens one at 10 inches, for $117. (70 minutes)


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Get both - Flashlight and spotlight.
> 
> Flashlight, 3500 lumens HID, for $145 and 25 million CP spotlight for $140. Close to the best of both worlds. This is what I did. The 25 million CP is backordered though, wait is about 3 weeks or so. (55 minutes) :thumbsup:
> 
> eidit: that 3500 lumens is as big as your forearm though, might get the HID 2000 lumens one at 10 inches, for $117. (70 minutes)


 

Um, 3500 lumens for $145 and HID 2000 lumens for $117--where did you see that exactly ?


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-HID-Xenon-S...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3dde3dc

http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-HID-Xenon-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3ddcdce

I just got my 3500 HID lumens one two days ago and try it out every night. Lots here at the forum will cut it down, because it's made in China. So far, I'm satisfied. Maybe they're right or maybe not. Time will be the test, I'm sure.

Course if you don't want to wait 3 weeks from China, then ... http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-HID-Xenon...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3a5c6710b8

and ... http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200342907_200342907


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-HID-Xenon-S...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3dde3dc
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-HID-Xenon-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3ddcdce
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the links ! 

Now, I'm not the resident expert on HID flashlights, but what's wrong with those made in China flashlights ? Just being curious here and also I care to learn more about those.

Thanks


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 13, 2010)

chipdouglas said:


> Thanks for the links !
> 
> Now, I'm not the resident expert on HID flashlights, but what's wrong with those made in China flashlights ? Just being curious here and also I care to learn more about those.
> 
> Thanks



Nothing in particular - there is no magical field in China that makes all things produced there crummy. But some companies in China sell sketchy merchandise through several fake brand names, and that stuff is crap. With known brands made in China, there's no problem unless you got a fake. And with unknowns, it depends on the company. Just like made-in-USA stuff, if they spend the money on quality control then you get quality.


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Nothing in particular - there is no magical field in China that makes all things produced there crummy. But some companies in China sell sketchy merchandise through several fake brand names, and that stuff is crap. With known brands made in China, there's no problem unless you got a fake. And with unknowns, it depends on the company. Just like made-in-USA stuff, if they spend the money on quality control then you get quality.


 
That makes total sense to me. Now what do you think of the above mentioned flashlights ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 13, 2010)

chipdouglas said:


> That makes total sense to me. Now what do you think of the above mentioned flashlights ?



Never touched 'em - I use the Stanley HID for photography projects, and carrying another 4 pounds of light isn't a big deal at that point. They look good, but it comes down to build quality and component quality. You'd be best off digging for reviews or finding people who've used 'em - like the guy who mentioned them a few posts ago - PM him and he can share experiences for sure.


----------



## chipdouglas (Jul 13, 2010)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Never touched 'em - I use the Stanley HID for photography projects, and carrying another 4 pounds of light isn't a big deal at that point. They look good, but it comes down to build quality and component quality. You'd be best off digging for reviews or finding people who've used 'em - like the guy who mentioned them a few posts ago - PM him and he can share experiences for sure.


 
Will do, but now you mentioned you have the Stanley 3000 HID spotlight--how good do you find it to be ? I've read part of the long thread on it, but at some point I just gave up as there are many many pages. Many seemed to rave about it, but there's seem to be something wrong with the poor runtime. Is it that bad ? I'm interested but I'd need you input here, if that's ok.

Thanks


----------



## MattK (Jul 17, 2010)

Obviously i have some bias here but one should also consider parts/service when purchasing a product. 

If an L35 strains the budget you might consider an N30 or an Illuminator for less expensive options.

If you want something more compact the L30 is very bright & very compact.


----------



## Larbo (Jul 17, 2010)

If you want something to light up the yard with only 20-30 minutes of runtime the Stanley is tough to beat for only about $80. I have a Tactical HID 26 watt see https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250869 thats a great light for $229, as far as the L35 if you can swing it get it, I have played with one and its awesome, mine should be here today or monday.

My L35 arrived today, someone turn off the sun!


----------



## linty (Jul 17, 2010)

I purchased one of those 35w china flashlights, seems to work well, the machining is nice all over. It does seem to self drain if you leave the battery in the flashlight, so I keep the battery apart until I need to use it. The two "names" that I know of that frequent the cpf forums are the brands Oracle and Tactical (I think), although they are pretty much the same light as the ones on ebay someone pointed out.


----------



## MattK (Jul 17, 2010)

Larbo said:


> If you want something to light up the yard with only 20-30 minutes of runtime the Stanley is tough to beat for only about $80. I have a Tactical HID 26 watt see https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250869 thats a great light for $229, as far as the L35 if you can swing it get it, I have played with one and its awesome, mine should be here today or monday.
> 
> My L35 arrived today, someone turn off the sun!



Cmon, admit it. You've already used it in the darkest room in your house....bathroom??

Enjoy!


----------



## Larbo (Jul 17, 2010)

MattK said:


> Cmon, admit it. You've already used it in the darkest room in your house....bathroom??
> 
> Enjoy!



How did you know???

Awesome torch! Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

